# Need Accomodation in Hobart?



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all! i want a double bed room accomodation in Hobart, kindly help me as i am coming there in 16 feb,2012.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello my friend, I may also move to Hobart, since just thinking of relocating to Australia. Did u find any accommodation there in Hobart, how much was the rent and in which suburb?


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes i got it for 140$ excluding electricity and all.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty good, is it a single room in a shared accommodation?


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes. With the students.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you with your family?


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

No. With my friend.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

You wanna come to the yahoo if you do not mind for a small chat? My yahoo ID is lahoriskiye.


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

I dont have yahoo, i have skype but now its too late. I have to go to uni in morning. Whr u from and when u r coming there? If u have skype than we ll have chat tomorrow any time. 
Hope u dont mind.


----------



## nowrabusiness (Apr 5, 2012)

There are lots of website you could look at which would allow you to find a great place to stay.


----------

